# DiNucci Allez



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

My winter project. An Allez Comp from the Mark DuNucci days at Specialized. I think this one is a 93 or 94. Please correct me if I'm wrong. It is going to take more work cleaning up the paint than I originally thought. Lots of paint chips and there is some rust to deal with in several places. The inside of the tubes are squeaky clean. I think the previous owner sweat a lot. I may end up doing a complete repaint. Does anyone know where to get decals? The components that came with it are pretty much crap and some not period correct.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't help you with your questions (although I think you've got the year(s) narrowed down), but wanted to say you've got a nice winter project there. 

If you opt for a repaint, Cyclart (among others) could probably price it out and include clear coated decals. FWIW I like the OEM color.

http://cyclart.com/restoration.html


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm going to guess that's a '94. I own a '93, and have a copy of the '93 catalog; the only colors available in that year were "Allez Red" (fire engine red, more or less), "Dark Metallic Red" (sort of a crimson, not as deep as maroon), and Silver. I have a vague recollection of your frame's color for a subsequent model year.

Don't know about decals ... been wondering that myself, as my frame could also use a repaint.

Definitely a worthwhile project! These lightweight steel Allezs are great-riding frames.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

They are great riding frames. I had one years ago but let it go to a new home. They rarely come up for sale and when I saw this one I had to have it. Warts and all. 

Specialized is no help with the decals. I will probably need to have some made. 

Here is a little info from Mark DiNucci. http://dinuccicycles.blogspot.com/2010/02/lugs-for-specialized.html

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

RJohn said:


> Specialized is no help with the decals. I will probably need to have some made.


We might want to work together on that. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

If you guys need some decals, I may be able to help you. A guy from this forum just ordered some Specialized decals from me for his blacked out frame.

Here's some decals that I made so far.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=234382

Shoot me an email if you guys are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Your Allez Comp is truely cool. :thumbsup: I was wondering if it has the "Designed in California" decal on the non-drive chainstay? In the history of the Allez there were "Designed by Tim Neenan" and "Jim Merz" but I have only read about the Mark Dinucci designed Pro and Comp without actually seeing one.

I have only recently been digging into the history of Specialized Allez and Sequoia. I acquired an older Allez frame set from the 1979-1980 timeframe. It is non-3Rensho built but by an unknown frame maker. I have been looking for a copy of the March 1982 Bicycling magazine road test article. I am seeking any info on the Allez and Sequoia models up to and including the M2 Pro. 

I am also interested in creating a set of decals for my Allez. Here is a link to my Allez.

Jim


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yours looks sharp too. I love these old steel bikes. I don't know much about earlier Allez's like yours. Mine has the designed in USA sticker on the top tube. 
I have some catalogs from the 90's if that helps your info search ask me something specific.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

My '93 Allez has the "Designed In California" decal on the non-drive-side chain stay. It incorporates (possibly at a slightly smaller size) the map of the Lower 48 states with "USA" within it, as seen on the top tube of RJohn's frame.

I'd have to go look at the bike again (it's in storage at a house my parents own) to be sure, but IIRC the decal goes

DESIGNED IN [USA MAP] CALIFORNIA


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Thanks RJohn and Allez Rouge
All I know about the Dinucci era Allez' was that he designed a particular set of lugs, including that distinctive fastback seat lug, but I am not sure what influence he had on the geometry or frame material choices. I know that Specialized started incorporating aluminum and carbon fiber in about this timeframe leading up to the M2 road model.

I wish Specialized had created as detailed catalogs in those early days like the way Trek had.

I would certainly appreciate more pictures of your Allez Comp and build pictures as it comes together. I hope to have my Allez built for my 55th birthday in Febuary. Its going to have Suntour Superbe components, many of which I had in my stash. 

Happy New Year - Jim


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Like Allez Rouge says about the USA decal except I don't have one on the chain stay just the top tube. At the rate I'm going this project won't be done until my birthday in July.


----------



## spokesniffer (Mar 10, 2010)

Cobra,

DiNucci designed the geo, lugs, dropouts, BB and tubeset for that bike, which uses a proprietary 30mm DT. Mark still has a handful of the lugs and tubes, which he used on his NAHBS winning 'best lugged frame' last year. He hogged the fastback sockets off of the back of the seat lug for that frame. It is an exceptionally light frameset made out of great material. For my money that was the high water mark in production steel frames. 

In terms of history, Neenan came first and left in 82 or so. Merz followed on his heels & I came in 83 followed by DiNucci in 85. From the mid 80's on, duties were shared depending on the project. Mark & I handled the steel bike line while Jim Merz focused on the Carbon Allez Epic, which was a long term project. Prior to that no one had produced a decent carbon frame in Taiwan. Jim also worked on the aluminum M2 project. 

-Spokesniffer


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

That's cool. Input from someone that was actually there. Great bikes you guys made. Being from Portland I have a sentimental soft spot for Mark DiNucci's bikes.


----------



## spokesniffer (Mar 10, 2010)

As another Portland guy, it's too bad so few people around the country have had the opportunity to see Marks' bikes. Between the bikes he built for Strawberry, Merz & his own label, Mark has made as many frames as anyone (over 2,000 by his count). He is also unusual in that he has designed & engineered frames for many of the best big brands around the planet in his life outside of framebuilding (Santa Cruz, Ellsworth, Cube to name a few). There aren't many who can create the part in CAD, run FEA on it and then go out and machine it. 

Spokesniffer


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

spokesniffer said:


> Cobra,
> 
> Jim also worked on the aluminum M2 project.
> 
> -Spokesniffer


Thanks Spokesniffer!

You mentioned the Jim Merz and the M2. Another one of my favorites! They were built in-house, right? When did Gary Yokota come in?

Jim


----------



## spokesniffer (Mar 10, 2010)

The M2 frames were built in Portland at Anodizing Inc, who at the time was the only company capable of extruding the tubes. They had a small aerospace division and owned the IP around creating extrusion dies that could stand up to extruding the aluminum/ceramic alloy used in that tubing. 

I don't know a thing about Gary Yakota. I left in 91 and if he worked there, it would have been in the mid 90's or later. In '89, we had 4 framebuilders working in house. Merz & DiNucci were the most experienced. We also had John Carey who assembled the Epic Ultimate Carbon/Ti bikes and Brian Spitz who assisted. Spitz made some nice looking steel bikes that show up on rare occasion around the bay. 

Nice list of bikes you have there. I have owned two of those (74 Masi Carlsbad & 75 Eisentraut Ltd). My Sequoia was a Konno made 82 that now resides in the museum.

-Spokesniffer


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting info, thanks for sharing. 

I'm curious if (to your knowledge) anyone in that group is still frame building.


----------



## spokesniffer (Mar 10, 2010)

DiNucci recently re-emerged to win the 'Best lugged Frame' award at last years NAHBS. In my book he is perhaps the best builder working today when it comes to pure craftsmanship and a complete understanding of a well built bicycle. He pretty much has it covered from all angles: Former Oregon state road champ, national class track rider, more than 35 years of framebuilding experience, excellent CAD skills in engineering frames, which he has done for many of the big brands out there. Merz still builds an occasional prototype for Specialized. Another super talented guy, Jim can pretty much fabricate anything you can think of and do it very quickly. He was an incredible problem solver when it came to getting production facilities to elevate their game. Spitz quit building completely in the early 90's and as far as I know is on to other things. I'm not sure about Carey. I don't think he is building either, but I could be wrong. If he is, it is with a low profile. 

-Spokesniffer


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Interesting info, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm curious if (to your knowledge) anyone in that group is still frame building.


Tim Neenan still builds Lighthouse frames in Santa Ynez, CA and is active on CR and here.

Gary Yokota was involved with the E5 frames and built bikes for Cippollini, Festina and Aqua et Sapone. I was not sure if he was involved at Specialized earlier than that.

Jim


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cobrapatrol said:


> *Tim Neenan still builds Lighthouse frames *in Santa Ynez, CA and is active on CR and here.
> 
> Gary Yokota was involved with the E5 frames and built bikes for Cippollini, Festina and Aqua et Sapone. I was not sure if he was involved at Specialized earlier than that.
> 
> Jim


I took some time to poke around the Lighthouse site. _Very_ nice bikes.....


----------

